# Momenti di gloria



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Qual è stato, o quali sono stati i vostri più importanti momenti di gloria?

In famiglia, al lavoro, sui media, ......


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

Figli.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Luglio 2022)

Momenti di gloria sul lavoro...da dove sono venuta via mi hanno sempre ricercata per farmi cambiare idea...questa per me è la prova di avere sempre lavorato bene e visto come ci tengo al lavoro ne sono stata felice.


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figli.


Bè certo.

La nascita, qualche evento o sempre  



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Momenti di gloria sul lavoro...da dove sono venuta via mi hanno sempre ricercata per farmi cambiare idea...questa per me è la prova di avere sempre lavorato bene e visto come ci tengo al lavoro ne sono stata felice.


Sicuramente gratificante 

Una volta sono finito sui giornali, insomma era già successo,  ma questa volta era il giorno dei miei 40anni, disputavo una finale di rugby  
Ho segnato 2 mete pesanti, vinto la partita, festa in campo, articolo sul giornale, e la sera festa a sorpresa organizzata da mia moglie.
Giornata pazzesca


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Luglio 2022)

quando mi lasciano in pace stravaccata .

Una sensazione unica.

Cioè mai


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2022)

Quando mi chiama per fare ginnastica insieme..


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando mi chiama per fare ginnastica insieme..


Quale ginnastica?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quale ginnastica?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bè certo.
> 
> La nascita, qualche evento o sempre


Sempre. Sono anche simpatici


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Luglio 2022)

quando Introdussi la prassi “il pompino delle 8 del mattino” in ufficio e sei delle mie trentaquattrocollaboratrici accettarono ma ad una condizione, ebbi il mio momento di gloria.


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> quando Introdussi la prassi “il pompino delle 8 del mattino” in ufficio e sei delle mie trentaquattrocollaboratrici accettarono ma ad una condizione, ebbi il mio momento di gloria.


Quelli sono più momenti di gioia


----------

